# how can I lower my gvw ?



## daveratman

I have a f800 with a gvw of 29300. How can I get it lowered to 26000 and get a new door plate. Do I need to go to ford , the rmv. I know the truck doesnt weigh 29300 and I wont be hauling any equipment with it. I live in massachusettes which I'm sure will only make things harder but I have heard of people getting it done and not just getting a registration with a different weight on it. If anyone knows any thing about this and could let me know it would be greatly appreciated . Thanks Dave


----------



## fubar2

Gvw=gross vehicle weight. Not the weight of the truck alone. Your truck is rated to haul a gross amount=load plus weight of vehicle equal to the amount posted on the door frame. Good luck trying to get the number changed. You will need it.


----------



## Curbside

Nobody around here will change the GVW of a vehicle. If the vehicle gets involved in a accident lawyers will have a field day and insurance companies will forget who you are.


----------



## fubar2

Say hello to your new truck, new CDL, or your new driver.


----------



## MS260 Fan

Fubar is right on. Everything on that truck has been designed around the GVW rating. The springs, axles, wheel hubs, brakes etc have all been designed and spec'd to handle 29,300 lbs. This weight includes the weight of the truck. If you lower the weight of the truck by removing a dump box for example, it just means the truck is now capable of carrying more payload to get to the rated GVW. 

Changing the GVW rating on a vehicle is not as simple as changing the paperwork. If there was a legitimate way to do it everyone would.


----------



## 911crash

try going to dmv and re-register the vehicle at a different weight. when i registered my f650 the lady there asked if i wanted to register it a higher weight so i didnt have to pay sales tax on.


----------



## coalman

Here in Pa the gvw goes by what the door says There where several people I know that just changed the license rating down to 26000 and when they got a DOT stop they would cite the drivers for not having a CDL even thought the truck was only licensed at 26000 It goes by what the truck is capable of. I am in the process of going the other way uping the GCVW When I haul my trailer with my dozer on it with my F650 I am over the 26000 but with my backhoe I am under it so I am going to try to up it to about 40000 GCWR Good luck and don't get stopped without a CDL


----------



## pipehead

All the above is right on. What is stamped on the door is as good as cast in stone. The GVRW is the capacity of the vehicle, and very likely legally binding in some way. You are better off changing your paperwork, or buying a new truck. Best of luck.


----------



## gwiley

Try just talking to the folks at the DMV. If you live in a small rural community you may find that they can often be reasonable and flexible.

Here's a clue, if there is more than one window for DMV stuff or if the person handling DMV stuff doesn't have another job in the building then you are probably out of luck.


----------



## arbor pro

getting a class B cdl is so simple - why are so many people afraid of it? Is it a mandated payscale thing where, if your drivers have to have a cdl, their pay has to be higher or is it an insurance expense issue?


----------



## redprospector

arbor pro said:


> getting a class B cdl is so simple - why are so many people afraid of it? Is it a mandated payscale thing where, if your drivers have to have a cdl, their pay has to be higher or is it an insurance expense issue?



I held a Class 8 comercial drivers license in Texas for years. I moved to New Mexico and transfered my license. I turned it in when they went to the CDL system they have today. I could have grandfathered into the new CDL, but I read everything they sent me and didn't like it. By holding a CDL you give up a lot of right's.
They are starting to crack down now that every state is broke, trying to generate revenue. So I have to make a decision. Do I get a bigger truck and hire a driver? Or do I get a bigger truck and break down and get a CDL myself?

Andy


----------



## fubar2

Take one of the axles out of it. Warning may be unstable if you have less than three now.


----------



## robertjinnes

*GVW options*

911crash and possibly others stated the facts, obviously for his state and the same goes for Florida. Door tag is max you can tag ther vehicle for. You can however tag it at any lower value you want, technically all the way down to running empty weight. Saves tag cost and probably insurance cost as well. I would think that no state will allow you to tag a vehicle at greater than the door tag.


----------



## pipehead

robertjinnes said:


> 911crash and possibly others stated the facts, obviously for his state and the same goes for Florida. Door tag is max you can tag ther vehicle for. You can however tag it at any lower value you want, technically all the way down to running empty weight. Saves tag cost and probably insurance cost as well. I would think that no state will allow you to tag a vehicle at greater than the door tag.



You can register your vehicle as low as you would like, but don't get caught overweight. The money you save with the lower registration will be quickly evaporated with the hefty over-weight fine.


----------



## fubar2

pipehead said:


> You can register your vehicle as low as you would like, but don't get caught overweight. The money you save with the lower registration will be quickly evaporated with the hefty over-weight fine.



That is not to mention what it costs to get it brought down to legal weight before it leaves the weigh station. Then once again when you come back to pick up what you had to leave there.


----------



## treemandan

When I registered my F350 dump I had the choice to register it at 11k or 14.


----------



## DHIBBS75

You can lic for what weight you want too but dont go over your lic weight rating. The door tag is for the truck only. your tags is for trk and trailer combined weight. If it is a commercial trk you have to have a medical card and no cdl below 26001. You must do daily inspections also and record them and have yrly inspections.... The over weight fine is not that bad but dont be in wreck. 
We have coke trk fl70 single axle gross weight in the door is 28000 the tag is 80000. they pull doubles.....

good luck


----------



## isaaccarlson

I have my F-250 registered at 12,000 lbs. I have needed every bit of it. I might have to move up to 16,000 in 2012.


----------



## Rookie1

I thought Ive seen companies that install bodies on trucks change the springs and lower the gvw. I knoe some of the trucks we have have been modified and have a yellow sticker in the doorjamb that shows new gvw. Thats going up so Im thinking they can go down too. Not for sure though.


----------

